# HDMI Problem



## esudip (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello All,

I have Asus P8Z68 Mobo with XFX Readon 6970 Graphics Card and a Onida 22"LED TV, The problme is with HDMI, Whenever I connect my monitor/tv with VGA Cable it works fine but whenever I am connecting it with HDMI Cable it looks rigid, The frequency did not exceed 60Mhz and the clearity is worst. I connected it with Direct motherboard but the problem still exists. If the problem is with LED Monitor the it will not have to run for VGA also. I am going to change the HDMI Cable tomorrow, I just want to know that is there any Setting which I have to do ???


----------



## S_V (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello....

First of all Please tell me How many HDMI input's are present in your TV. Did u tried in all ports?

Example.... in my case I have Samsung 40'inch 5900 and it has 4 HDMI ports.

HDMI/DVI Port (It's the name of the Input for one of the HDMI connector present in my TV)... I use only this Port When I connect from PC. or else with other Ports Colors look uneven and not pleasing to watch at all... Came to know this is not the case with LG from my Brother experience.. All ports work fine from PC..

Once I connect through HDMI/DVI port ,I also select "PC" mode in options from samsung remote in TV Tool settings to get proper resolution aspect Ratio. If I don't select PC with this port Taskbar goes below the screen which means it's not proper aspect ratio.. Images gets stretch even though colors look good.  

So test in all your HDMI ports and as well as settings in TV for getting good picture. If not consult your TV support.. Do some google search with your TV model.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 13, 2011)

Hmm, did you try changing the resolution and frequency manually throught ATI CCC ?


----------



## esudip (Oct 13, 2011)

S_V said:


> Hello....
> 
> First of all Please tell me How many HDMI input's are present in your TV. Did u tried in all ports?
> 
> ...



I have 2 HDMI Ports on my LED TV But there is NO Option of PC on remote  I din't know whats wrong but I think this is not Windows issue bcoz after connecting to HDMI I am not able to view my BIOS Settings also and when Windows 7 Stars the graphical windows doesn't show up.



JojoTheDragon said:


> Hmm, did you try changing the resolution and frequency manually throught ATI CCC ?



Yes It Shows that it is updateble to 123 Hz but I am not able to view more that 60 Hz in the menu also see the picture quality is dull. I am not getting HDMI detection in BIOS also so i think it is not window issue and I have connected it to motherboard and the problem still continues (but it is detecteble in BIOS) so GPU is also problem free......... I am goint to change the HDMI cable after some time............. will update


----------



## S_V (Oct 13, 2011)

esudip said:


> I have 2 HDMI Ports on my LED TV But there is NO Option of PC on remote  I din't know whats wrong but I think this is not Windows issue bcoz after connecting to HDMI I am not able to view my BIOS Settings also and when Windows 7 Stars the graphical windows doesn't show up.



This is Normal and Nothing wrong with TV or Windows...



esudip said:


> Yes It Shows that it is updateble to 123 Hz but I am not able to view more that 60 Hz in the menu also see the picture quality is dull. I am not getting HDMI detection in BIOS also so i think it is not window issue and I have connected it to motherboard and the problem still continues (but it is detecteble in BIOS) so GPU is also problem free......... I am goint to change the HDMI cable after some time............. will update



It's not the HDMI cable Problem but you can try with other cable. I think it's the settings in your TV is the issue. Once you select the HDMI port ,see if any button on Remote goes into submenu to select the source type connection such as PC or equivalent option.


----------



## esudip (Oct 14, 2011)

I have Checked with Another cable but the problem still exists then i tried it with LG Monitor But again the problme remains same. I also chest without graphics card but the problem same.........

If the Monitor is OK, Cable is OK, Card is OK, Motherboard is OK, then what is the problem,

I am attaching the screenshot which shows the detection of screen and its refresh rate but I am not able to apply that.

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6038/6240423554_4016a3e5b0.jpg


----------

